# How to wire 4 channel amp and components?



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got new gear:
Kenwood headunit 3 preouts
4 channel amp, Will be running it BRIDGED for my components with their passive crossovers. 
Set of 2 way components (tweeter and woofer) 

How would I go about wiring this all up??
Not worried about sub yet until I get the front stage done, and not having rear speakers. Especially confused about the rca wiring, do I use the front and rear outputs etc??
I know how to wire the crossovers just need help with rcas, gains on the amp amp ( since it has 2, one for front and one for the rear) and how to bridge the amp to control the crossover. Should 1 gain control the passenger side set of components and the other gain dial control the drivers side???

Cheers guys


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The amplifier manual should mention this.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

No it doesn't, I have the jbl gto4060 (google it) only says the power connections and I've done them just need rcas etc hooked up?


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Do u hook the rca cables up this way?:
From headunit front to 4 channel amp left input
From headunit rear rca output to 4 channel amp right input?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jepalan gave you the answer in the other thread you started today.

But I will try to explain it again.
Since you bridged 2 channels to run the left and 2 channels to run the right you now have a 2 channel amp running left and right speakers.So you need to run the left RCA outputs from the deck to the channels that that is connected to the left speaker and run the right RCA outputs from the deck to the channels that that are connected to the right speaker.
Do not connect a left and a right,front or rear to the same channels that run one side.
Left from the deck to a Y splitter then plug both the RCA's from the Y splitter into the 2 RCA's on the side that are bridged to mono for the left speaker.
Right from the deck to a Y splitter then plug both the RCA's from the Y splitter into the 2 RCA's on the side that are bridged to mono for the right speaker.
Ignore the fact that there is a left and right RCA input on the amp for each pair of bridged channels,they are now both left on one pair and right on the other pair.Which ever side you want to run to left or right is up to you.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok thanks for that, I only thought u need y splitters if u don't have enough preouts on the headunit? The way I have it set up now is pretty much like I'm using rear speakers except there up front because I'm using both the front and rear rca input/ outputs. So the way u describes to me, would u only use one gain dial to control both pairs of components?


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this what u mean, this the correct way to do it with the rcas?
Page 21. Section 8.6 shown with the components.
http://www.audison.eu/download.php?...nual_rev1_2.pdf&name=av_quattro_manual_manual


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That diagram will not work with the jbl amp you have because it doesnt have the switch to use only 1 RCA per side.But yes you only run 1 RCA from the deck for left and 1 for right.Then put a Y adapter on each left and right so now you have 2 lefts and 2 rights.You have to use both RCA's on each bridged pair.If you dont,then only 1 channel will put out sound to its channel and the other wont put out anything.You will still get sound but it will only be the power of 1 channel.
You could run both lefts from the deck(front and rear)to the one bridged pair and both rights from the deck(front and rear) to the other bridged pair but thats not the right way to do it.Just use the Y adaptor for each pair on the front outputs.This will leave the rear outputs open so if you want you can run them to another amp and speakers for the rear and then you will be able to use your fader.
You could use another 4 channel bridged on the rear speakers with Y adaptors from the rear RCA's on the deck just like the fronts.Or just use a 2 channel amp for the rear and not need Y adapters.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Look at the RCAs in this pic...

(removed incorrect diagram)


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Sweet thanks ill buy 2 y splitters then, there the one with 2 male, 1 female, right? And honking it up that way mean u only use just the one gain dial to control the components? Or one gain for the tweeters and the other gain for the mids?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

hooking it up that way gives you one gain for left and one gain for right. 

the passive crossover will direct power to the speakers. If the passive has a tweeter level on it, then you can control tweeter level. if it doesnt, you are stuck with whatever level you have.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

That's the way I have it hooked up now except I don't have y splitters, it's just HU front to amp left, HU rear to amp right rca inputs, so there all used up apart from the sub pair behind the headunit. And one gain controls the passengers set of comps and the 2 nd one does the drivers side tweet and mid. My x overs don't have tweeter level +3db etc either so I'm stuck with the factory set 4k x over inside the passives.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

ccapil said:


> That's the way I have it hooked up now except I don't have y splitters, it's just HU front to amp left, HU rear to amp right rca inputs, so there all used up apart from the sub pair behind the headunit. And one gain controls the passengers set of comps and the 2 nd one does the drivers side tweet and mid. My x overs don't have tweeter level +3db etc either so I'm stuck with the factory set 4k x over inside the passives.


You cannot run your tweeters and mids separate (4 channel active) with that amp unless you use a separate active crossover between the HU & Amp, or unless your HU has built in crossovers, - because the HPF on the amp only goes up to 320Hz - which is fine for separating out a sub woofer, but not for mid/tweeter crossover points. 

At the risk of creating more confusion - if you absolutely want to avoid buying Y-Cables, you *could* connect things this way and would *probably* be OK...

Fr-Lt HU RCA to Amp Ch1
Rr-Lt HU RCA to Amp Ch2

Fr-Rt HU RCA to Amp Ch3
Rr-Rt HU RCA to Amp Ch4

Bridge CH 1 & 2 outputs to Fr-Lt speakers
Bridge Ch 3 & 4 outputs to Fr-Rt speakers

Keep HU fader control centered
Turn off any HU processing (room effects) that might affect the rear channels.

While the above *should* work, I would still recommend using the Y-cables as described before.

As far as the male/female question, just figure it out and buy whatever gets you from the HU to the Amp. If you already had a male to male RCA, then get Y-Cable with single female RCA to Dual Male RCAs.

What brand and model headunit do you have?


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Thank you.


LAWL - I feel you bro.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea it makes sense now lol.i have a kenwood kdc 7056bt


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

ccapil said:


> Yea it makes sense now lol.i have a kenwood kdc 7056bt


OK - I really hate to even bring this up, but that HU *can* be configured to actively crossover the outputs and run your tweeters and mids separately. You have to use all 4 channels of the amp unbridged and would be putting less power into the mids, so I do not recommend it. Besides, I am sure the factory X-over for your components is setup fine for your application. 

BUT if you want to try it, start by studying pages 14 and 15 of this user's manual and then ask questions: http://manual.kenwood.com/files/51cb966844d10.pdf

You would have to make *very* sure you configure the HU modes and crossover points properly before powering the amp or you can easily blow out your tweeters. Setting the amp filters and gains properly will be critical as well. There are a lot of things that can go wrong and when done, you probably will not notice any difference in sound. 

I really recommend you get the Y-Cables, hook up as suggested before and don't look back.

Good luck bro.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Cheers man,will buy a set if RCA splitters tonight and see how it goes. By the way in,not using rear fill speakers so don't need the rear rcas on the head unit but I can just leave them and not use them.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Thank you.


Why did u say this diagram is wrong is this thread?,jsut wondering as its a different setup to mine because I have no Rear speakers 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/155146-should-simple-enough-answer.html


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG.I was right in the other thread.Maybe its right for the RF because of the 2/4ch switch.
If you go by the labeling on the amp in the picture(front,rear) then its wrong.But on your amp(looking at the end) both RCA's on the one side will get left and both RCA's on the other will get both rights.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha. Here's a diagram I found its the 3rd post down 
Gonna try it like this; and if I ever want to run rear speakers off another amp at least the rear RCA output on my head unit will be free 
How to bridge a 4 channel kicker amp. expert help required. - 143353


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> OMG.I was right in the other thread.Maybe its right for the RF because of the 2/4ch switch.
> If you go by the labeling on the amp in the picture(front,rear) then its wrong.But on your amp(looking at the end) both RCA's on the one side will get left and both RCA's on the other will get both rights.


Yep - I didn't notice that but the diagram I posted is wrong. My description is right, but the Y-splitters in that diagram are connected wrong according to the amp label - as you pointed out. Sheesh


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea my amp doesn't have the channels switch, so the link I posted before is that picture in there correct the way I should do it for my amp? Just clearing it up before I buy any more wiring.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Currently have it set up like this:
Going to change it to the next pic with the y splitters.
Weird thing is I went to my local high end car audio shop, and they said the way I have it set up now, is correct, that its I'm stereo and the fader works too?


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

ccapil said:


> Currently have it set up like this:
> Going to change it to the next pic with the y splitters.
> Weird thing is I went to my local high end car audio shop, and they said the way I have it set up now, is correct, that its I'm stereo and the fader works too?


Second pic with y splitters, sorry for the bad drawing lol.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

The first pic in your post #24 is definitely wrong. If you were not bridging and were using all 4 channels to drive front and rear speakers then it would be OK. Think about it - how can the fader work when there are no rear speakers to fade the sound to?

The second pic in post #25 is correct. Done.


----------

